# Are all lavenders het anery



## seanyrooroo (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you think all lavenders are het anery?

I had this exact same conversation with Jane Weightman last year before she passed away. We talked about it for hours, just wondered about other peoples opinions. Funnily enough I had a clutch hatch today from an amel X lavender and i've only got 1 normal out, the rest are anery's amels and snows.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no, i know jane was one of the best.. but i'm not sure how this could be right.
is there any other info you have?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i was going to think about this then my head fell off.... but if you come up with an answer let me know as im now trying to work out how you got to that lol.....


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

No, all lavenders are not het anery.

I think the confusion arises from a statement on Serpenco's website, where he states the first lavender had snow in the line, so there is anery in there - but this would not be inherited by every single offspring.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

The only way that all lavenders would be het (or ****) anery would be if lavender and anery were linked and the original lavender animal was also **** anery


----------



## seanyrooroo (Jan 25, 2007)

I truly believe that they are linked, I know what you're saying about the serpenco snow line, but I think that if every lavender owner put theirs to an anery, i don't think there would be any instances where you wouldnt get anery out.

Jane also agreed that lavender is a type of anery, caramel also. I know you all think I'm mad with that statement but remember this:

ANERYTHRISTIC means no red!!!!!

Also how can the new anery type be anery when it has red??? You can't call it that because it's the biggest genetic contradiction ever!!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

seanyrooroo said:


> I truly believe that they are linked, I know what you're saying about the serpenco snow line, but I think that if every lavender owner put theirs to an anery, i don't think there would be any instances where you wouldnt get anery out.
> 
> Jane also agreed that lavender is a type of anery, caramel also. I know you all think I'm mad with that statement but remember this:
> 
> ...


I don't see what the second part of your post has to do with it...any similarities or difference between anery and lavender don't necessarily have anything to do with how they are inherited.

To the first bit...it is possible that they are linked. How many people have tried breeding lavenders to anerys (I wouldn't have thought it was that popular a combination because of their similarities)?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Surely if it is true that all lavenders are het anery, it would be very easy to test and just breed a lavender male to a few anery females and if all the offspring were anery then the lavender would clearly be part anery also?


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Last year i bred my lavender male to my ghost stripe and got all aneries.
I have a sister to the male lav, also a normal het lav female. I put both to the male and got 2 different looking types of lav. The lavs that came from the sister looked very purpley grey just like the parents. But the lavs that came out of the normal were a greyish brown, or as richyz from serpenco says mocha colour.
I believe my lav bro & sis are **** lav not het or in my ghost cross i prolly shouldnt of got all aneries. And i think that my normal het lav has no anery in her, ( this i plan to prove out next year)
Janew's lav is a sibling to my bro & sis so hers too was likely to be **** anery.


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

are my two siblings to yours and Janes too Paul?


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

claireburniston said:


> are my two siblings to yours and Janes too Paul?


Yup tanya only had one pair.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, if every lavender was het anery then 1/4 of all lav X lav offspring would be Anery Lavs but there aren't that many of those around. *B*reeding a Lavender het anery by the same you would always get 1/4 Lavender with no anery genes...
As for the new type 'C' anery, Rich Z named it originally as it resembled anery at first but even he has renamed it 'Ashy' now as opposed to others calling it 'Cinder'.....


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Nope,
I expect some are het or **** Anery but not all.
I think some of the problem is that Lavender appears to masks anery unless amel is present also.
The possible masking is mentioned in the corn morph guide ( page 71 of the 2006 copy ) (page 80 in the 2007 copy ) .
There also seem to have been some breedings with "lavenders" that produced only normal anerys. Maybe these were Anerys het for lavender and the het was expressed in a way to give the impression the snake was lavender. Just a thought.
Moving on I have found the best looking Opals ( Amel Lavenders) seem to be the males that are also het for Caramel.
There are definatly some traites still to be sorted in the Lavender lines, which will be clouded further if people breed them with Anery "A" or Ghosts that are not proven lavender carriers.
Stephen.


----------



## seanyrooroo (Jan 25, 2007)

I've got one of the older sibling females, and she was bred with an amel het snow. I got out 5 snows, 5 amel, 2 anery and and a normal. I didn't know Tanya's lavenders were het opal.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It wouldn't surprise me if a LOT of Lavenders are het anery - just because MOST corn snakes are likely to be het for amel, anery or both - but I wouldn't say categorically that they ALL are. Take any given corn snake and cross it to a snow, and you're very unlikely NOT to get morph hatchlings - amels, anery or snows - because in the beginning MOST morphs were tested against snows to see if their genetics were related to the amel and anery genes.

I know that, based on the clutch ratios that Jane got on her Lavender X Amel Stripe and Lavender X Snow babies last year... her Lavender is almost certainly an Anery Lavender. 

I've got a pair of the former - anery het glacier stripe. 

Any lavenders produced by that pair will HAVE to be Anery Lavender. Now... where it will get interesting is when I have an anery lavender stripe to outcross to something that is a known NON-carrier of Anery but a carrier of Lavender.


----------

